

How an unsolicited video helped a startup (Unbounce) get votes for top startup  - oli_gardner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxmVGxGd8SE

======
oli_gardner
The story is funny. A guy we (Unbounce) don't even know - from a hockey pool
(insert sob story over the Canucks choking) - pulled this off in 20 mins. And
no the dude in the video is not Oli (me).

You might flame me for this - but we're in a race for Canada's top startup and
the voting ends at midnight tonight.

If you're a fan of lean startups, we'd love your vote:

<http://bit.ly/ubgrow>

------
aorshan
I saw the same video used for a bit of google + promotion:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-llwYjxv8Y>

~~~
oli_gardner
Yeah, I think that's where he sourced it from.

